# An Oil Free Future



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

If you look on the Web site for the National Priorities Project, you can see that the Iraq war costs $341.4 million. Not for the whole thing for each day.

More...


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Lets take that 341,000,000 and multiply it by 365 days in the year to get 124,465,000,000, then multiply that by 4 of the 5 years we've been in Iraq for 497,860,000,000 then divide that by $60,000 the cost of a very good production electric vehicle and we get:

8,297,666 Electric Vehicles that the US Government could have just bought outright for the public and solved our national security problem. 

Or lets say the Government payed 50% of the cost of any new electric vehicle up to $30,000 of the cost.

That would have meant that we could have had 16,595,333 $30,000 payments for electric vehicles on the road.

What a different place it would be today with 8-16 million Electric vehicles.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

i agree with that mastiff,did you by any chance send this to your state representatives or senators?


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

No I have not.

I was also looking for statistics on the amount of cars in the US.

Wikipedia answers all questions:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passenger_vehicles_in_the_United_States

247,421,120 Registered passenger Vehicles in 2005 according to the DOT.

16,595,333 Electric Vehicles would have meant that we'd have a Ratio of 1 Electric Car for every 14.9 ICE vehicles.

That's pretty significant, that's a higher Ratio than Motorcycles to Cars.


If every one of those electric vehicles drove on average 16 miles per day that would be 265,525,328 miles driven per day.

Now lets take that 265,525,328 and say some ICE vehicles which got 20MPG on average (averaged between all vehicles) where to drive the same distance.

That would be 13,276,266.4 Gallons of Gasoline displaced PER DAY, because those 16.5 million vehicles where electric.

At $4.00 per gallon that would be $53,105,065.60 per day saved versus buying gasoline(not taking into account the electric costs of charging the vehicles).

Now lets add up a whole work week. 13,276,266.4 gallons X 5 days a week = 66,381,332 gallons per week.

66,381,332 gallons per week X 50 work weeks per year = 3,319,066,600.


That is 3 Billion 319 Million gallons of gasoline displaced per year if we had 16,595,333 Electric Vehicles on the road.

At $4.00 per gallon thats $13,276,266,400 dollars per year that would no longer go to other countries.




Some really Scary numbers, and that's only assuming 16 miles per day in a 5 day work week, 50 weeks out of the year.

So thats 8 miles one way and back from work.


If any of my Math is off feel free to comment.



EDIT:
(I clipped out some possibly incorrect calculations, working on new ones)


----------



## Thalass (Dec 28, 2007)

I read somewhere that with the amount of money the US government has spent on the war in Iraq, NASA could have sent something like 11 or 12 manned missions to mars - and that's starting from scratch, deleting all the files, scrapping the tooling each time. It would probably be somewhere over 20 or 25 if they kept building and improving their first design each trip. 


Craziness.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I've heard that the money spent in Iraq would have put social security on a sound footing for the next 75 years. Hmmm... that would have been me.


----------

